# ride reports for CAADX 105 Disc?



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Anyone riding the Cannondale CAADX 105 Disc? How do you like it? What are its strengths/weaknesses? Would you recommend it to someone seeking a dirt/gravel/all-road/go-anywhere bike?

I'm especially interested in hearing from anyone who uses full-coverage fenders on that bike.

Thanks.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

My buddy has one...it's the CAADX Ultegra but he loves it. His only complaint is he really wants hydro brakes. His is last years when they came with mechs. But otherwise he says it's a great bike and has done some pretty long (70+ mile) rides on it and several thousand miles to date. 

And to clarify...he says the mechanical brakes are fine...nothing wrong with them...but after riding and racing a mountain bike with hydraulic brakes...he's just become accustom to them and prefers them.

For my money though...for less than $200 more...I went with the SuperX (ordered, don't have it yet). Carbon frame and hydro brakes...it was a no brainer for me plus I much prefer SRAM shifting so it was a win/win for me. The 1x11 has me slightly concerned because I'm an out of shape fatass but switching out the r/d and cassette so I can use a 36T in the back and I'm at nearly the same gearing I'd get with the 34/32 on my Synapse...so I think it will be fine. And I can even go 42T in the rear or pop on a 38 on the front if I know a ride will have a lot of nasty climbing.


----------



## apn (Mar 1, 2012)

I had one for about a year. I ditched the stock tires (for 25mm), the promax brakes (for TRP Hy/Rd) and installed full-coverage Bontrager 'NCS' fenders to use the machine as a rain/winter bike.

I really enjoyed the bike and rode it everywhere, including a few centuries. As mine was setup for road, I didn't venture into the dirt. The bike was well balanced and the short wheelbase frame handled well.

I sold it because I found the 54cm frame too cramped (compared to my other, 56cm bikes) on longer rides. I wanted to try an endurance geometry and replaced the CAADX with a 56cm Synapse disc, transferring the brakes and fenders from the other bike.


----------



## llbr22 (May 13, 2002)

I got a good deal on a 2014 105 10speed and I've used mine for commuting for a year and finally these past two weekends took it out on proper mixed terrain rides. It's seriously
My new favorite bike (on the other ends of the spectrum I ride a 2016 Stumpjumper FSR expert and 2015 Cervelo S3)
Road, bumpy fire roads, mud, single track, all amazing. The stock brakes work ok, but I do want to upgrade them, and I have enough stuff in. The parts bins to lighten the bike somewhat as well. 
Do do a comparison of the SuperX and CAADX geometry and you'll see the CAD has a lower BB and more relaxed geometry. Good for me because I'll be lucky to do 1 or 2 CX races any given year. Definitely a go anywhere bike!


----------

